# Need your help(Advice) for a better Christian Walk.



## Zork (Apr 17, 2012)

I need a good Reformed foundation. I thought I figured it out but I got it all wrong.
Think I will start at the beginning. I need a good foundation. 
I read the threads but half the time I have no idea what they are talking about. (I want to leave a comment and give someone advise so badly(LOL, Silly I know).

Where do I start?
Please I need a Audio series or Books.

Or a mentor.(LOL)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Miss Marple (Apr 17, 2012)

May I suggest you just sit down and read the Westminster Confession of Faith? I think it is a clear, easy read.

Also, read the Westminster Shorter Catechism, or the Westminster Larger Catechism, or both. They are in a question and answer format and very easy to absorb. Most have "scripture proofs" and you could look up each one to see the biblical basis for each item.


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 17, 2012)

Knowing God by J.I. Packer would be a great place to start. Also, The Holiness of God and What is Reformed Theology? are great starter places too. The latter was my entry gate into Reformed thinking, and I've always had a soft spot in my heart for it (though I read it under it's original title).

I'd also recommend Desiring God. A classic.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 17, 2012)

Berkhof's _Summary of Christian Doctrine_ would be a good start as well for a more hands-on approach.


----------



## Bald_Brother (Apr 17, 2012)

A Reformed church would be the best place to start, in my opinion.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 17, 2012)

Immerse yourself. When I first became Reformed I had no idea what anybody was talking about, but over time I picked up on it. Check monergism.com for articles, etc. on topics.


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2012)

Williamson's Study Guide for the Westminster Confession. Amazon.com: The Westminster Confession of Faith: For Study Classes (9780875525938): G. I. Williamson: Books


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 17, 2012)

Bald_Brother said:


> A Reformed church would be the best place to start, in my opinion.



South Africa may not have a wealth of choices.


----------



## Tim (Apr 17, 2012)

Ronny, are you in Gauteng perhaps? If so, there are reformed people who you should meet - the best thing for you right now would be to interact with folks in person. I can point you in the right direction. I used to live in Cape Town and I have contacts in the Western Cape and in Gauteng, and there are several South Africans on the Puritan Board. 

Please feel free to send a private message to me if you would like to know more. Just left click on my name.

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




Scottish Lass said:


> Bald_Brother said:
> 
> 
> > A Reformed church would be the best place to start, in my opinion.
> ...



This is generally true, but there are options that still exist and many good folks.


----------



## Somerset (Apr 18, 2012)

I am finding Shaw "The reformed faith" an exposition of the WCF very useful. Williamson is also very good.


----------



## KMK (Apr 18, 2012)

Start here: Westminster Shorter Catechism Project


----------

